# CMV - UDI ad on Tug



## CaliDave (Mar 13, 2006)

I know these are the best timeshares to own for points.. but I think Bruce is valueing them a little on the high side.. 
He has a Tug ad and is asking over $4 billion for one ownership..


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2006)

True. But his asking price is less than $300 million more than that $3 billion! What a deal!


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 13, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> True. But his asking price is less than $300 million more than that $3 billion! What a deal!



The price is dropping.. its now

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]       UDI's @ Christmas Mountain[/font]       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]         Week type: Other       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial] 
for sale asking:[/font]             [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]        $9876543[/font]             [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial] [/font]       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]  mtnc: $680[/font]       [/font]*[/font]


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL.  Bruce is a hoot!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it's time to list my Nob Hill unit.  It should get at least $489,233,100.00!


----------



## brucecz (Mar 13, 2006)

Maybe but can you get 9,000 weeks and 98765432123456 RCI Points out of a Nob Hill unit ownership?

I can't quite get that many RCI Points out of one UDI ownership but I am trying.

Boca has a pretty accurrate topic on http://www.timeshareforums.com but he forgot    a couple of things.

Bruce  

QUOTE=Hoc]I think it's time to list my Nob Hill unit.  It should get at least $489,233,100.00!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## brucecz (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes Dave, but that is not for the more exspensive    UDI ownership that includes free golfing and free ski lift passes.

Bruce  



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> The price is dropping.. its now
> 
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]       UDI's @ Christmas Mountain[/font]       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]         Week type: Other       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]
> for sale asking:[/font]             [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]        $9876543[/font]             [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial] [/font]       [font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]  mtnc: $680[/font]       [/font]*[/font]


----------



## brucecz (Mar 13, 2006)

I will consider a trade of one of my Cottages UDI's for 50 Hawaiian and/or Aruba 3 bedroom Marriots if they will agree to  pay the   maintenance fees for the next 42 years and throw in just $5,000,000 to boot. I want to add some lower rated resorts to my portfoilo like the   Marriots.

Or   1,000,000 Nob Hills.

Bruce  

My port





			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> True. But his asking price is less than $300 million more than that $3 billion! What a deal!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 13, 2006)

brucecz said:
			
		

> Maybe but can you get 9,000 weeks and 98765432123456 RCI Points out of a Nob Hill unit ownership?



Sure, over 3,000 years.


----------



## SteveChapin (Mar 23, 2006)

Why, that's ridiculous!  Like my hero, Dr. Evil, I will sell my CMV UDI for only one meelion dollars.

I guess I'm the 1960's Dr. Evil, and Bruce is the 21st Century ("One Hundred Billion Dollars.  You have my demands, Gentlemen.  Goodbye!") Dr. Evil.

sc
--


----------

